# Pulled the Trigger



## UNCTEP (Feb 8, 2009)

Literally in this case... bought my first handgun this morning, spent the afternoon at the range with it. I'm convinced I made the right decision. Got myself a Springfield XD 9mm, slightly used. Gun shop threw in an extra magazine (have a total of 3), got a range bag, cleaning supplies and ammo all for less than other shops were charging for the gun new.

Here she is...


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

That's great. Congrats!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Great start! Now what are ya gonna get next? That gun has got to have some company man!


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats and welcome!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Congratulations, you found a great gun to start your collection with. You won't be disappointed with the XD9.


----------



## mustnggt619 (Feb 12, 2009)

Im interested in the xd 45 for my carry weapon. Handled one at the gun shop last week and it feels real comfortable. Think it will be the next after i buy my 1911


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

mustnggt619 said:


> Im interested in the xd 45 for my carry weapon. Handled one at the gun shop last week and it feels real comfortable. Think it will be the next after i buy my 1911


I carry the XD 45C. If you are going to carry concealed, look at this handgun. You lose 3 shots because the grip is shorter, 10 rd mag vs 13 rds in a full size, but it sure makes a world of difference when carrying concealed. The grip being shorter lessens the probability of printing a great deal. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Pretty nice handgun ya got there. Welcome to the wonderful world of gun addiction.:smt082


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

sweet deal


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Congrats! Nice pistol, learn it well and enjoy it!


----------



## Will R. (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice. 

Of course, we'll need pics from the range. :mrgreen:


----------

